# Dura Ace Front Derailleur largest clamp?



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

What's the largest size a dura ace front derailleur comes in? I need a 34.9, but was wondering if the only way is with the seperate band and the use of a braze on style. I prefer a single unit.


----------



## krankenstein (Sep 12, 2006)

They come in 34.9. Your lbs can order it for your, or you can easily get them form an online retailer or ebay. They are pretty common.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I found my answer off the competitive cycling site. Seems the band is the only way to go at this size. Too bad,

"Available in the following sizes: Braze-on, 28.6mm clamp, 31.8mm clamp, and a Braze-on with a 34.9mm clamp. Please note that Shimano does not manufacture a completely integrated 34.9mm clamp-on front derailleur. If you need a 34.9mm front derailleur, you must use the Braze-on with a 34.9mm clamp"


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

They are definitely available in a 34.9mm clamp - I have one on my bike. They weren't initially availabe in that clamp size, hence some folks not knowing of their existence.

Shimano's part number is IFD7800BL for a 34.9mm DA front Derr Band (they call it a band derr instead of a clamp).

You can get them at Excel Sports - where I got mine! They label the 34.9mm as a 1 3/8" and they have them in stock.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Just to confirm as I bought one that was listed as 34.9 band, but when I received it, there was a braze on style mounted to a adaptor all as a one piece item. If yours is different, then I guess I need to keep looking as I just don't like the bulk.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Ipaul,

Mine is a full clamp version. It is not a braze-on derr with a clamp attachment. It looks identical to my 31.8 and 28.6 clamp on derrs except that it is 34.9mm. 

They are out there. Call Excel and order one, but be very specific about what you want. I made the salesman go and check the shelves to find one of the full clamp versions. He said he found the two setups in boxes with the same labelling.

Geoff


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks, I'll push the issue and see if what they have. I'm guessing that the early years of 7800 stuff had them, and now they dropped it from the line and replaced with a band/braze-on style. 
Thanks for clearing things up.
Paul


----------

